

Letter From the Editor - antr
https://www.theinformation.com/Letter-From-the-Editor1

======
jusben1369
I generally agree with the idea of a paid subscription so you're not beholden
to advertisers. But $39 per month is extremely high. It matters in that you'll
only serve a very small % of the population in terms of readership which will
over time impact your content choices. So you've swapped one issue for
another.

------
andersnolsen
Without any open content it's hard to validate if it's worth subscribing.

